# My poor puppy...



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday while out working on some bike manners and enjoying the beautiful weather, I took Storm down the block to run around on the field a bit. On the way back, a retarded neighbor of mine lets their dog out with a retractable leash. The little yapping mutt runs across the street at Storm.... Storm reacts of course.... pulls forward as the dog is in her face, and just as I was able to correct her, and get her back over to me, she lands on the sharp edge of the hot black pavement, trips, and not only burned her paw pad, but also ripped into the pad and stubbed a toe on the other foot. 

The neighbor looks at me like MY dog is the "bad dog". I told her that next time she's out that dog better be on a 6' leash like the law requires, or I'm calling AC and the HOAs here. This is not the first time the dog has been out with a leash way too long and no control... or no leash at all. This could have gotten BOTH our dogs killed, and me injured. Thankfully, I was able to get off the bike quick and careful enough so that I didn't get dragged... and I was able to keep the leash in my hands.

Unfortunately, at the time, I didn't even see that Storm was hurt. She came back to me... no limp, no whining, nothing... just a normal fired up Storm. So, I trotted her back home a few houses down. When I got to my driveway, I noticed a slight limp every few steps or so. Once we reached the garage, I saw the blood. Not only did I feel terrible for having her trot back home, but I also was extremely angry at the neighbor for being so irresponsible and putting us all in danger! If there was a car coming, her dog would definitely be dead, and my could have been hit too. Stupid stupid people. This makes me SO excited to sell this darn house and move out to the country in a few years. I'm really tired of having neighbors. 

To make things worse... Not only did this happen right before a huge training weekend, it was also 1hr before I had to go to work... on a day I could not call out. I was covering for a co-worker so she could see her brother who's returning from being deployed. So when I got home, I immediately contacted my trainer/breeder and a friend who's been through this to see what I could do for now. I was ready to head to the vet and call work regardless of the punishment. However, I was advised to do home care for now, as I had everything I needed here. I cleaned it under hot water, cut the hanging pad skin off, put on some Betadine, Animax Ointment (prescription strength neosporin for dogs basically), padding from gauze pad, and wrapped it in vet wrap. We are going to see how it looks later today when my SO gets home. If needed, we'll run to the vet.... our vet is already aware of what's going on and told us what to look for. So for now, it's a waiting game. :crazy:

Thankfully, I was able to work my full day and got there on time.. and I have today off to keep an eye on her. Storm seems to be fine. She's sore and limping a bit, but overall she's her normal self... just being a bit dramatic about the wrapping and the cone. 

Now to try and keep this crazy dog quiet for a few days. 

This is what it looked like when I first saw it:









Bandaged up:









And one very depressed Storm:

















My poor girl 

Hopefully everything heals right and she'll be back to demolishing the house in a few days.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That sucks  I hope she heals fast. I admit the cone photos made me chuckle a little, she's totally working the eyes.

People can really be morons. I wish we had a 6' leash law, here as long as it's a leash it doesn't matter. I've had a couple of run ins with a maltese who lives nearby being walked on a flexi who's VERY DA. The owners just chuckle and coo at it's antics


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Awwwh poor girl!
People are stupid.
Hope she heals soon!!!

You probably already know this, so please disregard, but some people don't.
Be careful with vet wrap since it does tighten - just don't want to her not getting enough blood to her paw.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Not to generalize, but i have run into a lot of people with small dogs that just "attack" my big dogs. Well, actually Ranger has luckily not run into this yet, but with spring coming it is sure to happen soon. There are a couple of small dogs in the neighborhood that just snarl and snap at Buzz's face. He does not react and I think that makes their owners think it is alright. They seem to think it is cute that a 10 lb. dog is attacking a 70 lb. dog - i will never understand.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my, those cone pictures are pathetic. Hoping she'll be back to normal soon!

They match!


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, and I forgot to add my hatred of people who use a flexi leash and don't have control over their dog. My neighbor has s sweet little sheltie and it would want to play with my dog when it was on the flexi leash. I really disliked this because that flexi leash hurts and burns when it catches the skin. But the neighbor was holding the leash and never got burned so she never seemed to understand my complaints. She even asked me what the red burn lines on the back of my legs were from and when I told her "your flexi leash" it was like she didn't believe me. Never apologized. Some people!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Shade said:


> That sucks  I hope she heals fast. I admit the cone photos made me chuckle a little, she's totally working the eyes.
> 
> People can really be morons. I wish we had a 6' leash law, here as long as it's a leash it doesn't matter. I've had a couple of run ins with a maltese who lives nearby being walked on a flexi who's VERY DA. The owners just chuckle and coo at it's antics


No kidding... we have plenty of morons here. That's exactly how this owner is (and most around here) the dogs are complete nutcases and they just "awww, fluffy wants to make friends!"... No... Fluffy is an aggressive little **** that needs to stop being held and coddled, and see a behaviorist!! Hopefully, this time, she heeds my warning. I have no problem calling AC on someone who can't control their aggressive animals... no matter the size.. especially when it turns into a threat to my family, dogs, or myself. 


And Storm is VERY talented in mind control with her eyes! lol! She knows how to get her way. It's not working this time though! She already tore 1 sock apart, 2 plastic cones, chewed through two collars, almost broke the new soft cone.... Now it's on tight, she doesn't have a chance of getting that off! I made sure of it! Little brat...

(I laugh at her too... can't help it with that big tube around her head and the pink zebra print vet wrapped paw! Especially when she face plants on the bed... in her failed attempts of getting the cone off. )


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Jaders said:


> Awwwh poor girl!
> People are stupid.
> Hope she heals soon!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! We used it often with the horses, I made sure it wasn't too tight. Just enough to stay on through her antics of trying to rip her paw off! 

You're right though, many people don't understand that. We had a few problems at the barn back in the days, when the horses's owners would put it on WAY too tight. I had to go in and fix it often. 



Rangers-mom said:


> Not to generalize, but i have run into a lot of people with small dogs that just "attack" my big dogs. Well, actually Ranger has luckily not run into this yet, but with spring coming it is sure to happen soon. There are a couple of small dogs in the neighborhood that just snarl and snap at Buzz's face. He does not react and I think that makes their owners think it is alright. They seem to think it is cute that a 10 lb. dog is attacking a 70 lb. dog - i will never understand.


It's unfortunately very true around here. Many here are young couples, new families. The dogs are more of..... accessories. So I find that a lot of the times, the dogs don't even know "sit", let alone how to behave while out in public or on a leash. It's very typical here. Which is why I just ignore everyone and go on my way. All my dogs are very well mannered and we just keep walking while they look like idiots... but this time, not only was it my pup... but she's also a very dominant female who had another female in her face barking and snarling....... Yeah, I expected a reaction from that. Thankfully, she didn't bite or do anything stupid.. just advanced on the dog and barked back.



GatorDog said:


> Oh my, those cone pictures are pathetic. Hoping she'll be back to normal soon!
> 
> They match!


Lol Yeah, it was Storm's turn to look miserable... It's the most pathetic thing I've seen in a while. Thankfully, she's still her sassy self... just a little more docile now that she's figured out the cone isn't coming off. She's really playing it up though! So dramatic.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Thanks! We used it often with the horses, I made sure it wasn't too tight. Just enough to stay on through her antics of trying to rip her paw off!
> 
> You're right though, many people don't understand that. We had a few problems at the barn back in the days, when the horses's owners would put it on WAY too tight. I had to go in and fix it often.


YAY! One more person knows how to use vet wrap correctly!! lol
Yupp, a lot of horse people think they can use it wherever and whenever. For the people who could not grasp the fact on how to use it, I would tell them only use vet wrap on the hoof.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww poor baby hope she feels better soon


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Update:

Took off the wrap this afternoon to clean it and put a clean wrap on. This was a nightmare to do. Next on my list of "things to buy" is a good muzzle and maybe a natural sedative. This dog injured is not pleasant for my arms and hands.

Anyway, it is looking better though. She was a bit more bright eyed today... her normal bitchy self.  However, she's still pouting in hopes I will cave in and take the cone and wrap off... lol, not happening for a few days pup!

Here's what it looked like today after I opened the wrap and washed it down with warm water:









Dramatic Storm after changing the bandage:



























Tomorrow night should be even better. Hopefully, this continues to heal correctly. I haven't seen anything to suggest it isn't... but, we are still keeping a very close eye on her and will do for the next week.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Jaders said:


> You probably already know this, so please disregard, but some people don't.
> Be careful with vet wrap since it does tighten - just don't want to her not getting enough blood to her paw.


I did not know. Don't know what vet wrap is. Where do u get it? Saw another thread about doggy first aid kit, think I should get one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheyanna said:


> I did not know. Don't know what vet wrap is. Where do u get it? Saw another thread about doggy first aid kit, think I should get one.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's good stuff. I used it with dogs, horses, cats.... I've even had to use it on myself once when I got hurt out at the barn and didn't have bandaids.. just gauze and vet wrap for the horses. lol.

It's like... Duct Tape in the animal world.

Anyway, here's a picture of what a roll of it looks like. You can buy them at mostly any feed and grain or tack shop... like Tractor Supply. It's not very expensive... I paid $5.99 for 4 rolls on sale. Regular price I think usually runs around $2 a roll or so.










It's super sticky when stretched out and sticks to itself... but not the dogs fur. It makes a good soft cast or bandage.









I suggest having it around. Never know when it will come in handy. It doesn't go bad and it's cheap. Just be careful when using it... not to tight (but not super lose either.. or it's useless and will fall off) and don't use too much or it gets difficult to get off and almost impossible to cut through. I would combine this with gauze pads in a doggie medical care bag.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

That looks heaps better today!!!! 
I'd suggest if at all possible leave it open (unwrapped) when she's inside and not moving around much, paws can get a bit "damp" when wrapped all the time, make sure you don't get any skin irritation between the toes etc!! Just leave the cone on so she doesn't lick it!

Vet wrap is good stuff, great for human use too


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Mooch said:


> That looks heaps better today!!!!
> I'd suggest if at all possible leave it open (unwrapped) when she's inside and not moving around much, paws can get a bit "damp" when wrapped all the time, make sure you don't get any skin irritation between the toes etc!! Just leave the cone on so she doesn't lick it!
> 
> Vet wrap is good stuff, great for human use too


Lol yes it certainly is! Two things are a must in this house... Duct Tape and Vet Wrap. You wont see us go empty on those! 

It will be unwrapped after tomorrow evening (next bandage change). For now, it's too open still. We are in and out of the house often and because of the dry cold weather, our grass is more just dirt. I want to keep it out of that and clean. Plus it's nearly impossible to keep this dog quiet... she's too rough with running around and skidding on the carpet and her bed. She would rip it back open in 5 seconds flat. If it wasn't so bad... and not on Storm.. It'd be left open to air out.

However, when change the bandage often and wash/dry the paw once a day. As well as add betadine, and the Animax ointment. So she should be okay for now.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh she suits her name then  

The betadine should help dry it out too  LOL another first aid must have  We buy it in half litre bottles, one for the house, one for the stables and I think there's one in the shed as well.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The vet would have nothing more than what you are doing. It's worrisome the first time a dog blisters his/her pads but they heal pretty well.


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

There is a product that should be in every single dog's first aid kit-Vetericyn wound spray. After using Betadine to clean and disinfect, this stuff...is nothing short of AMAZING. I have seen that stuff heal up wounds like nothing else can...even on torn pads. I swear by it. 
http://vetericyn.com/benefits/canine.php

Hope your baby is on the mend soon!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

NietzschesMomma said:


> There is a product that should be in every single dog's first aid kit-Vetericyn wound spray. After using Betadine to clean and disinfect, this stuff...is nothing short of AMAZING. I have seen that stuff heal up wounds like nothing else can...even on torn pads. I swear by it.
> Vetericyn One-step wound and skin care that works naturally with your animal's immune system
> 
> Hope your baby is on the mend soon!!


I second this.

Great for humans, too.
Doesn't hurt at all, my kids love it. If nothing, it soothes pain when applied!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It looks like it is healing nicely!

I am a big fan of toddler socks as bandages and using the vet wrap above the joint to hold it on -gets good air to the wound.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

NietzschesMomma said:


> There is a product that should be in every single dog's first aid kit-Vetericyn wound spray. After using Betadine to clean and disinfect, this stuff...is nothing short of AMAZING. I have seen that stuff heal up wounds like nothing else can...even on torn pads. I swear by it.
> http://vetericyn.com/benefits/canine.php
> 
> Hope your baby is on the mend soon!!



I will add this to my list for first aid kit. 

I am glad it is healing well.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

2.5 days:









We have progress! The skin was closed enough to take off the wrap this afternoon. She's still having her paw washed throughout the day when she's outside, and we are still doing Betadine, and now a paw pad wax to keep a layer between the broken skin and the ground... and also to sooth the paw.

I updated the vet this evening about the paw, and he said everything is going as expected... no need to do anything further. A few days of keeping it very clean, and he agreed with the wax for when she's out and moving around. Otherwise, she should be healed in a few days. 

She's back to herself 100%. Not really any more limping. Only if she hits a hard surface too quick, she'll stumble a bit. However, now the hard part... keeping a crazy puppy quiet that believes she's back to 100% even though she is not! 



Mooch said:


> Oh she suits her name then


Oh most definitely!  She leaves a path of disaster in her wake! lol



middleofnowhere said:


> The vet would have nothing more than what you are doing. It's worrisome the first time a dog blisters his/her pads but they heal pretty well.


Yeah, it was the sudden large amount of blood and a really deep looking wound that startled me at first. Once I was able to get the bleeding to stop, myself settled down, and talk to a few people... It really wasn't bad to treat at home. Just some time and patience. I'm glad I had some friends to contact and a vet that's willing to help out as a friend too. If I didn't, I know I would have spent a large amount of money (and time) to just be told to do the same thing I did.

I'm really shocked at how fast this is healing. Dogs pads are amazing.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

NietzschesMomma said:


> There is a product that should be in every single dog's first aid kit-Vetericyn wound spray. After using Betadine to clean and disinfect, this stuff...is nothing short of AMAZING. I have seen that stuff heal up wounds like nothing else can...even on torn pads. I swear by it.
> Vetericyn One-step wound and skin care that works naturally with your animal's immune system
> 
> Hope your baby is on the mend soon!!


I'll have to look into that! Thanks for the link!

I'm always looking to add to my care kit for the dogs... never know when it will be important to have readily available.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"There is a product that should be in every single dog's first aid kit-Vetericyn wound spray. After using Betadine to clean and disinfect, this stuff...is nothing short of AMAZING. I have seen that stuff heal up wounds like nothing else can...even on torn pads"

xxxxxxx you may want to look at the instructions on the label . I am almost 100% sure that it says to NOT treat the area with anything else first -- just use the Vetericyn . That is what I have been doing . Used it myself just this week on a young dog that abraded her foot leather on snow that had refrozen into hard icy peaks . Gave her crate rest and kept spraying the foot. Two days later running around tail wagging . Vetericyn helps heal and close the wound because you have not damaged the surrounding tissue which needs to knit together --- . Peroxide will delay healing and may leave a scar .

Another good product , similar is Stalosan Stalosan Ointment and Paste

a "safe" product , can be used on large livestock , horses, DOGS and CATS! 

Vetericyn is good for staph infections as well.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

carmspack said:


> "There is a product that should be in every single dog's first aid kit-Vetericyn wound spray. After using Betadine to clean and disinfect, this stuff...is nothing short of AMAZING. I have seen that stuff heal up wounds like nothing else can...even on torn pads"
> 
> xxxxxxx you may want to look at the instructions on the label . I am almost 100% sure that it says to NOT treat the area with anything else first -- just use the Vetericyn . That is what I have been doing . Used it myself just this week on a young dog that abraded her foot leather on snow that had refrozen into hard icy peaks . Gave her crate rest and kept spraying the foot. Two days later running around tail wagging . Vetericyn helps heal and close the wound because you have not damaged the surrounding tissue which needs to knit together --- . Peroxide will delay healing and may leave a scar .
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing that! It does sound like a handy thing to have around. We will be adding it to our stock pile of doggie medical stuff.

Thankfully the paw injury wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I thought it was going to be much worse then it was to care for.


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

It does, but in the event of paws, which can pick up all sorts of nasty germs, I do clean them once...(Betadine, never peroxide which IS damaging to tissue) and then start with the "V". I have seen that stuff literally heal a torn pad in less than 72 hours...AMAZING....safe on all animals...they do have a horse line and also, a PEOPLE line...I've used the people stuff (name escapes me at the moment) and it too is amazing....just amazing!! 



carmspack said:


> "There is a product that should be in every single dog's first aid kit-Vetericyn wound spray. After using Betadine to clean and disinfect, this stuff...is nothing short of AMAZING. I have seen that stuff heal up wounds like nothing else can...even on torn pads"
> 
> xxxxxxx you may want to look at the instructions on the label . I am almost 100% sure that it says to NOT treat the area with anything else first -- just use the Vetericyn . That is what I have been doing . Used it myself just this week on a young dog that abraded her foot leather on snow that had refrozen into hard icy peaks . Gave her crate rest and kept spraying the foot. Two days later running around tail wagging . Vetericyn helps heal and close the wound because you have not damaged the surrounding tissue which needs to knit together --- . Peroxide will delay healing and may leave a scar .
> 
> ...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Almost 100% healed! 

She's still a little sensitive, so she is not going to training tomorrow. I'm afraid she'll either rip it back open or step wrong and pull something. However, the cone is coming off tomorrow and she'll be able to play like normal in the house. We are still continuing the paw wax and cleaning it once a day with warm water and Betadine.

So happy this is almost over!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Just saw this. Glad she's healing quickly! Riley use to tear his pads up pretty good at times. Always amazed me how quickly they healed up. 

Stupid idiot neighbors!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Just saw this. Glad she's healing quickly! Riley use to tear his pads up pretty good at times. Always amazed me how quickly they healed up.
> 
> Stupid idiot neighbors!


Yeah it's been surprising me! I didn't expect for it to be this easy to care for. My biggest problem is getting a 9.5 month old to stay still while I care for it, and to be calm throughout the day. She's about to burst now with the last few days off from working and playing hard.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh it's looking great  You did a wonderful job on it!!


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 30, 2012)

It's looking good! Gotta love Vet Wrap.


----------

